

Your call is important to us - bootload
http://www.economist.com/science/tq/displaystory.cfm?story_id=10789441

======
mixmax
"in 2007 companies worldwide spent some $280 billion on outsourced call-centre
services"

This is a huge market, and as anyone having seen call-centre software from the
other end of a phone line can attest: It sucks.

I think that the current approach goes about solving the problem in the wrong
way - the focus is on minimising the time per call which leads to an awful
experience for the customer. Why not focus on accumulating knowledge instead?
99% of the questions have been answered before, and are basically repetitions.
Find a way to dynamically learn answers to common problems that customers have
based on previous calls and serve them to new callers. This isn't easy of
course, but I think it can be done. And there's a $280 billion market waiting
to buy...

------
mynameishere
_$280 billion on outsourced call-centre services_

This is greater than the GDP of Washington State. I call bullshit.

<http://www.bea.gov/bea/newsrel/gspnewsrelease.htm>

